

Formula of the day: Jeans length - adrianscott
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeans_length

======
kmfrk
Goddammit, I just thought someone had found the perfect trouser length.

It would make everything so much easier.

------
catechu
"It is only when thermal energy is not equal to gravitational work that the
cloud either expands and cools or contracts and warms, a process that
continues until equilibrium is reached."

Gosh, I want pants like that!

